# Can't install Microsoft updates



## jhfett (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my computer back from repairs yesterday with only a few more problems that it had when it went there. I discovered that all (70) microsoft updates had been removed. I can download these, but I can't install them. When I click on install, it soon says it can't. Thanks for help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave

When it says it cant install the updates, do you get an error? if so what is it.


----------

